# gt4082 t4 a/r 0.94 on a vr6t



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

i have a gt4082 sitting at the back of my garage it has a t4 a/r 0.94 hotside im wondering how it will spool and perform what hp it will produce etc i have a holset hx35 fitted at the moment with t3 12cm hot side and it is a tranny breaker and starts to choke up at 6800rpm 
i liked the spool and top end of my old t4 t04e a/r 0.84 hotside any ideas cheers


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: gt4082 t4 a/r 0.94 on a vr6t (ade007)*










kinda big, if you are building an all out drag car then maybe yes, but a streetable fun car will need a smaller turbo.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

For the street,you should go with a twinscroll 37r.
Or if you could save money and be nuts and use wat you got too








You will be murkin.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

We ran this turbo on our drag car and made 400kw at the wheels and 700 nm torque at 1.6bar boost. Its great turbo and full boost comes on at 3500 rpm. We're running a t4 .68 exhaust housing though.


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2DR16VT* »_We ran this turbo on our drag car and made 400kw at the wheels and 700 nm torque at 1.6bar boost. Its great turbo and full boost comes on at 3500 rpm. We're running a t4 .68 exhaust housing though.

was this with the 16v or the VR motor?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: gt4082 t4 a/r 0.94 on a vr6t (ade007)*

Decent compressor for 30psi and under on a VR6. (thats not saying over 30 is ~bad)
.94 a/r will spool very close to your old turbo. (think: BB and newer wheel designs on the Gt4082)

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks for info i am going to fit the turbo and see how it goes . does anyone no how much of a benefit spool time will be if i make a twin scroll manifold split pulse type compared to the atp log type manifold ?


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: gt4082 t4 a/r 0.94 on a vr6t (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
.94 a/r will spool very close to your old turbo. (think: BB and newer wheel designs on the Gt4082)

-Jeffrey Atwood

He says its a GT4082, with that info, Im going to say its a journal bearing turbo and not BB. 
A properly designed twin scroll manifold will spool the turbo up quicker and make better power than the ATP manifold.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah gt4082 non bb i dont think they do a gt4082r but i maybe wrong... ive started making a twin scroll manifold im making it so the atp downpipe will clamp right up without modifying it here is a quick pic off mobile phone 










_Modified by ade007 at 11:43 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: gt4082 t4 a/r 0.94 on a vr6t (ade007)*

when do you see spool and full boost on the hx35 with a 12cm2 housing?


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

its hard to tell while driving just had a quick look at an old data log i see 1.1psi @ 2596rpm and full boost at 3395rpm unsure what gear i was in this is with a 12cm hotside 8.5.1 compresion and 3" straight threw exhaust


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (ade007)*

nice, so if you had to choose between a 12cm2, 14cm2 or 16cm2 housing which would you choose? why not get an Hx40 compessor wheel and housing and make an hx35/hx4o hybrid?
http://www.htturbo.com/cu.htm


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

a 12cm hx 35 is ideal for upto 380whp on a vr6 with lots of mid range power here is a conversion thats floating around the web 
6 cm2 = 0.41 A/R
7 cm2 = 0.49 A/R
8 cm2 = 0.57 A/R
9 cm2 = 0.65 A/R
10 cm2 = 0.73 A/R
11 cm2 = 0.81 A/R
12 cm2 = 0.89 A/R 
14 cm2 = 0.97 A/R 
15 cm2 = 1.05 A/R 
16 cm2 = 1.13 A/R 
17 cm2 = 1.29 A/R 
19 cm2 = 1.37 A/R 
i guess a t3 1.06 is same performance as a t4 0.84


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (ade007)*

a local to me...car is a monster...
big guts surrounded by a custom housing...tq down low, tq up high...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4093111


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

a few more pics my hx35 is on the right next to the gt4082 they look simular in size on the compressor side... the other holset has a 67mm inducer but its a huge 25cm t6 hotside so cant use that .... i bought the other new garret for really cheap the part number comes up as a gt40 family turbo with a google search it has a t4 a/r 1.19 hot side my plans were to put the 94 hotside on off the gt4082 but the wheel is few mm to big so maybe its a gt42???


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (ade007)*

put that 67mm compressor wheel and housing into your HX35, that should delay spool. then get a 16cm turbine housing and report back.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

i was going to put the 67mm on the hx 35 but its totally different fittings the hx35 has a circlip to hold the compressor cover on were other is bolted i think turbine shaft size are different too ..........ive found out the other new garret in the pic is also a gt4082 but it has a 77mm 84 trim turbine and the other is a 77m 73 trim turbine


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

heat wrap im itching like mad lol


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

bang on shaft , ,, dosent the bonett shut ,,, should make good spool and power with that **** fitted


----------

